# Is this a armyworm



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Thanks to another thread I followed advice and tested my brown spots for bugs..

Nothing much came from the dirt but this worm came from the surrounding grass clump at ground level...

I thought they ate the leaves, what ever is causing the spots is at ground level ..

Looking at pics on google me thinks it's armyworms .. am I right??

This is in Fescue hay fields....

I will reread the other thread for a possible treatment if this is in fact what's causing it, I'm headed back to the field with more soap & water now...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep....looks just like ours.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Looks like the little pest to me.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I figured it was, funny I went back to the field and did the same thing, in 5 different spots and looked through the grass and didn't find another armyworm, but I did see these little things..


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Got a better pic of the beetle? Don't worry if you a only found a few army worms.....only a problem with an infestation......


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Got a better pic of the beetle? Don't worry if you a only found a few army worms.....only a problem with an infestation......


Not really, they are a bit small.. while checking the field the brown spots appear to be putting out green sprouts now that we are cooling off some so it may be due to stress as well as some bugs...

I'm going to cut today earlier than I had planned and get ready to reseed these fields in a few weeks..

I'm not going to worry about the worms, I didn't find anymore so maybe a fluke.... all tho I did have lots of
bag worms" in the trees....

Thanks everyone for the info...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Good plan....get-er-done


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I have an infestation of them in one pasture. I'll post some pictures later to show you what they'll do


----------



## Apm1026 (Feb 11, 2012)

SC trail rider ,
Those black bugs look like the Billbugs that killed large patches of my costal Bermuda this summer, it's hard to tell how big your are from the photos you posted, but they look like them. The searing summer of 95-98 every day for 2.5 mons probably made the populations worse this year. ,


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

From the pic, it doesn't appear to have the elongated snout of the bill bug, but idk......


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Hard to tell just looking at them also, I will have the hay off today and maybe I can do more checking ...


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Your army worm image showed the rear end of the larvae. The head will have a white inverted Y that will positively id the worm.


----------

